# Focal Aria 948s with Electra CC1008 be?



## acommonsoul12 (Jan 21, 2017)

Has anyone heard a Focal Electra Center (CC 1008be2) with the Aria 948s? I like the Electra center much more than the Aria series, but I am concerned that it won't match well with the Arias....any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't heard either of those myself, but since they're from different series - Electra and Aria - it's likely they won't be 'voiced' the same. Changes are they will have a different timbre.


----------



## acommonsoul12 (Jan 21, 2017)

theJman said:


> I haven't heard either of those myself, but since they're from different series - Electra and Aria - it's likely they won't be 'voiced' the same. Changes are they will have a different timbre.


That's what I figured. The electra towers are a little out of my price range... I'll either have to go with the Aria center, which I feel is a bit weak sounding, or switch over to the Revel performa3 f208s and C208 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

